# Best recommendations for enrichment?



## BunnyButter (Dec 14, 2011)

My rabbit is expressing no interest in the toys I've bought her. She prefers my walls, and even my books and magazines to toys (even the tube with hay in it). I don't understand. Should I get her a giant wood block or something? I've already tried a phonebook.


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello, again. Honey goes wild with chewing on the cardboard box [not much bigger than she is when stretched out] that I closed up without tape, then cut 2 holes on opposite sides. She loves enlarging the holes. She also loves when I give her a 5 ft piece of brown paper that comes in some packages. She sits on part of it, grabs another part in her mouth & shreds it. I think she thinks she's part beaver. lol If I ever run out from when I get in packages, I'll have to buy some at Office Depot or wherever.


----------



## BunnyButter (Dec 14, 2011)

Definitely sounds like I'm going on a box hunt! I found a shoebox, and put it down for her. So far, the box and my cheap, from a box bookshelf have sorta distracted her from my walls.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 14, 2011)

Ours love cardboard boxes, paper bags, and a big litter box filled with shredded newspaper over any store bought toy. Go figure.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 14, 2011)

Try toilet paper tubes or paper towel tubes filled with hay. An oatmeal box with the ends cut off, a treat in the middle, and stuffed with crumpled paper balls. 

The best store bought toys I have found is a set of baby keys and a couple cat toy balls with bells.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 14, 2011)

We also will hide veggies and a few pellets around the house. That way Fraggles gets to "forage"


----------



## BunnyButter (Dec 16, 2011)

Update: I've given Butter full reign of my room , and put out a phone book and a cardboard box for her. She also discovered some magazines, and likes to destroy the binding. So far, she has stopped chewing on my walls.


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 16, 2011)

I know your supposed to remove the covers of phonebooks before you give them to your rabbits, so I imagine glossy magazine pages aren't good either [though better than chewing walls]. How about newspaper, especially pages that don't have much colored ink on them.


----------



## BunnyButter (Dec 16, 2011)

She only has chewed on the binding so far of the magazines, and likes to dig on them. THe phone book covers were removed. She really likes tearing the pages out one by one. I hand her old papers I don't need. She doesn't mind playing with those, but they aren't as nice as her phonebooks.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 16, 2011)

Try a brown grocery bag. Ted used to just love them. He'd go inside, get it standing up and then get sitting on the other side with him inside of it all the time. Then he'd chew holes in it and use it as a run through.


----------



## candykittten (Dec 16, 2011)

My bun loves a short, metal chain with a key ring on each end. I hang it up for him and he tries to grab at the key rings :biggrin2:


----------

